# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث ((كُلُّ أُمَّتِي مُعَافًى إِلَّا الْمُجَاهِرِينَ ))

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال الامام البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه :
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ عَنْ ابْنِ أَخِي ابْنِ شِهَابٍ عَنْ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ كُلُّ أُمَّتِي مُعَافًى إِلَّا الْمُجَاهِرِينَ وَإِنَّ مِنْ الْمُجَاهَرَةِ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ الرَّجُلُ بِاللَّيْلِ عَمَلاً ثُمَّ يُصْبِحَ وَقَدْ سَتَرَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ فَيَقُولَ يَا فُلَانُ عَمِلْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ كَذَا وَكَذَا وَقَدْ بَاتَ يَسْتُرُهُ رَبُّهُ وَيُصْبِحُ يَكْشِفُ سِتْرَ اللَّهِ عَنْهُ 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في شرحه‏:‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏كل أمتي معافى‏)‏ بفتح الفاء مقصور اسم مفعول من العافية وهو إما بمعنى عفا الله عنه وإما سلمه الله وسلم منه‏.‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏إلا المجاهرين‏)‏ كذا هو للأكثر وكذا في رواية مسلم ومستخرجي الإسماعيلي وأبي نعيم بالنصب‏.‏ 
وفي رواية النسفي ‏"‏ إلا المجاهرون ‏"‏ بالرفع وعليها شرح ابن بطال وابن التين وقال‏.‏ 
كذا وقع، وصوابه عند البصريين بالنصب، وأجاز الكوفيون الرفع في الاستثناء المنقطع، كذا قال‏.‏ 
وقال ابن مالك ‏"‏ إلا ‏"‏ على هذا بمعنى لكن، وعليها خرجوا قراءة ابن كثير وأبي عمرو ‏"‏ ولا يلتفت منكم أحد إلا امرأتك ‏"‏ أي لكن امرأتك ‏"‏ أنه مصيبها ما أصابهم ‏"‏ وكذلك هنا المعنى‏.‏ 
لكن المجاهرون بالمعاصي لا يعافون، فالمجاهرون مبتدأ والخبر محذوف‏.‏ 
وقال الكرماني‏:‏ حق الكـلام النصب إلا أن يقال العفو بمعنى الترك وهو نوع من النفي، ومحصل الكلام كل واحد من الأمة يعفى عن ذنبه ولا يؤاخذ به إلا الفاسق المعلن ا هـ‏.‏ 
واختصره من كلام الطيبي فإنه قال‏:‏ كتب في نسخة ‏"‏ المصابيح ‏"‏ المجاهرون بالرفع وحقه النصب، وأجاب بعض شراح المصابيح بأنه مستثنى من قوله معافى وهو في معنى النفي، أي كل أمتي لا ذنب عليهم إلا المجاهرون‏.‏ 
وقال الطيبي‏:‏ الأظهر أن يقال المعنى كل أمتي يتركون في الغيبة إلا المجاهرون، والعفو بمعنى الترك وفيه معنى النفي كقوله‏:‏ ‏(‏ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره‏)‏ والمجاهر الذي أظهر معصيته وكشف ما ستر الله عليه فيحدث بها، وقد ذكر النووي أن من جاهر بفسقه أو بدعته جاز ذكره بما جاهر به دون ما لم يجاهر به ا هـ‏.‏ 
والمجاهر في هذا الحديث يحتمل أن يكون من جاهر بكذا بمعنى جهر به‏.‏ 
والنكتة في التعبير بفاعل إرادة المبالغة، ويحتمل أن يكون على ظاهر المفاعلة والمراد الذي يجاهر بعضهم بعضا بالتحدث بالمعاصي، وبقية الحديث تؤكد الاحتمال الأول‏.‏ 
قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏وإن من المجاهرة‏)‏ كذا لابن السكن والكشميهني وعليه شرح ابن بطال، وللباقين ‏"‏ المجانة ‏"‏ بدل المجاهرة‏.‏ 
ووقع في رواية يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد ‏"‏ وإن من الإجهار ‏"‏ كذا عند مسلم‏.‏ 
وفي رواية له ‏"‏ الجهار ‏"‏ وفي رواية الإسماعيلي ‏"‏ الإهجار ‏"‏ وفي رواية لأبي نعيم في المستخرج ‏"‏ وإن من الهجار ‏"‏ فتحصلنا على أربعة أشهرها الجهار ثم تقديم الهاء وبزيادة ألف قبل كل منهما، قال الإسماعيلي‏:‏ لا أعلم أني سمعت هذه اللفظة في شيء من الحديث، يعني إلا في هذا الحديث‏.‏ 
وقال عياض‏:‏ وقع للعذري والسجزي في مسلم الإجهار وللفارسي الإهجار وقال في آخره‏:‏ وقال زهير الجهار، هذه الـروايات من طـريق ابن سفيان وابن أبي ماهان عن مسلم، وفي أخـرى عن ابن سفيان في رواية زهير الهجار، قال عياض‏:‏ الجهار والإجهار والمجاهرة كله صواب بمعنى الظهور والإظهار، ويقال جهر وأجهر بقوله وقراءته إذا أظهر وأعلن لأنه راجع لتفسير قـوله أولا ‏"‏ إلا المجاهرون ‏"‏ قال وأما المجانة فتصحيف وإن كان معناها لا يبعد هنا، لأن الماجن هو الذي يستهتر في أموره وهو الذي لا يبالي بما قال وما قيل له‏.‏ 
قلت‏:‏ بل الذي يظهر رجحان هذه الرواية لأن الكلام المذكور بعده لا يرتاب أحد أنه من المجاهرة فليس في إعادة ذكره كبير فائدة، وأما الرواية بلفظ المجانة فتفيد معنى زائدا وهو أن الذي يجاهر بالمعصية يكون من جملة المجان، والمجانة مذمومة شرعا وعرفا، فيكون الذي يظهر المعصية قد ارتكب محذورين‏:‏ إظهار المعصية وتلبسه بفعل المجان، 
قال عياض‏:‏ وأما الإهجار فهو الفحش والخناء وكثرة الكلام، وهو قريب من معنى المجانة، يقال أهجر في كلامه، وكأنه أيضا تصحيف من الجهار أو الإجهار وإن كان المعنى لا يبعد أيضا هنا، وأما لفظ الهجار فبعيد لفظا ومعنى لأن الهجار الحبل أو الوتر تشد به يد البعير أو الحلقة التي يتعلم فيها الطعن ولا يصح له هنا معنى، والله أعلم‏.‏ 
قلت‏:‏ بل له معنى صحيح أيضا فأنه يقال هجر وأهجر إذا أفحش في كلامه فهو مثل جهر وأجهر، فما صح في هذا صح في هذا، ولا يلزم من استعمال الهجار بمعنى الحبل أو غيره أن لا يستعمل مصدرا من الهجر بضم الهاء‏.‏ 



قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏البارحة‏)‏ هي أقرب ليلة مضت من وقت القول، تقول لقيته البارحة، وأصلها من برح إذا زال‏.‏ وورد في الأمر بالستر في الأمر حديث ليس على شرط البخاري وهو حـديث ابن عمر رفعه ‏"‏ اجتنبوا هذه القاذورات التي نهى الله عنها، فمن ألم بشيء منها فليستتر بستر الله ‏"‏ الحديث أخرجه الحاكم، وهو في ‏"‏ الموطأ ‏"‏ من مرسل زيد بن أسلم، 


قال ابن بطال‏:‏ في الجهر بالمعصية استخفاف بحق الله ورسوله وصالحي المؤمنين، وفيه ضرب من العناد لهم، وفي الستر بها السلامة من الاستخفاف، لأن المعاصي تذل أهلها، ومن إقامة الحد عليه إن كان فيه حد ومن التعزير إن لم يوجب حدا، وإذا تمحض حق الله فهو أكرم الأكرمين ورحمته سبقت غضبه، فلذلك إذا ستره في الدنيا لم يفضحه في الآخرة، والذي يجاهر يفوته جميع ذلك، وبهذا يعرف موقع إيراد حديث النجوى عقب حديث الباب)))
وقال الشيخ ،محمد بن صالح العثيمين"-رحمه الله-
1/240 ـ وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا يستر عبد عبداً في الدنيا إلا ستره الله يوم القيامة )) رواه مسلم (1) .
الـشـرح
قال المؤلف ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ فيما نقله عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (( لا يستر عبد عبداً في الدنيا إلا ستره الله تعالى يوم القيامة )) . 
الستر يعني الإخفاء ، وقد سبق لنا أن الستر ليس محموداً على كل حال ، وليس مذموماً على كل حال ، فهو نوعان :
النوع الأول : ستر الإنسان الستير ، الذي لم تجر منه فاحشة ، ولا ينبغي منه عدوان إلا نادراً ، فهذا ينبغي أن يستر وينصح ويبين له أنه على خطأ ، وهذا الستر محمود .
والنوع الثاني : ستر شخص مستهتر متهاون في الأمور معتدٍ على عباد الله شرير ، فهذا لا يستر ؛ بل المشروع أن يبين أمره لولاة الأمر حتى يردعوه عما هو عليه ، وحتى يكون نكالاً لغيره .
فالستر يتبع المصالح ؛ فإذا كانت المصلحة في الستر ؛ فهو أولى ، وإن كانت المصلحة في الكشف فهو أولى ، وإن تردد الإنسان بين هذا وهذا ؛ فالستر أولى ، والله الموفق .
2/241 ـ وعنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 
(( كل أمتي معافى إلا المجاهرين وإن من المجاهرة أن يعمل الرجل بالليل عملاً ، ثم يصبح وقد ستره الله عليه فيقول : يا فلان عملت البارحة كذا كذا ، وقد بات يستره ربه ويصبح يكشف ستر الله عنه )) متفق عليه (2) . 
الـشـرح
ذكر المؤلف ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ فيما نقله عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( كل أمتي معافى إلا المجاهرين )) . يعني بـ (( كل الأمة )) 
أمة الإجابة الذين استجابوا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
معافى : يعني قد عافاهم الله عز وجل . 
إلا المجاهرين : والمجاهرون هم الذين يجاهرون بمعصية الله عز وجل ، وهم ينقسمون إلى قسمين :
الأول : أن يعمل المعصية وهو مجاهر بها ، فيعملها أمام الناس ، وهم ينظرون إليه ، هذا لا شك أنه ليس بعافية ؛ لأنه جر على نفسه الويل ، وجره على غيره أيضا .
أما جره على نفسه : فلأنه ظلم نفسه حيث عصى الله ورسوله ، وكل إنسان يعصي الله ورسوله ؛ فإنه ظالم لنفسه ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) [البقرة: 57] ، والنفس أمانة عندك يجب عليك أن ترعاها حق رعايتها ، وكما أنه لو كان لك ماشية فإنك تتخير لها المراعي الطيبة ، وتبعدها عن المراعي الخبيثة الضارة ، فكذلك نفسك ، يجب عليك أن تتحرى لها المراتع الطيبة ، وهي الأعمال الصالحة ، وأن تبعدها عن المراتع الخبيثة ، وهي الأعمال السيئة . 
وأما جره على غيره : فلأن الناس إذا رأوه قد عمل المعصية ؛ هانت في نفوسهم ، وفعلوا مثله ، وصار ـ والعياذ بالله ـ من الأئمة الذين يدعون إلى النار ، كما قال الله تعالى عن آل فرعون : ( وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لا يُنْصَرُونَ) [القصص:41] . 
وقال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( من سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة ؛ فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة )) (3) . 
فهذا نوع من المجاهرة ، ولم يذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لأنه واضح ، لكنه ذكر أمراً آخر قد يخفى على بعض الناس فقال : ومن المجاهرة أن يعمل الإنسان العمل السيئ في الليل فيستره الله عليه ، وكذلك في بيته فيستره الله عليه ولا يُطلع عليه أحداً ، ولو تاب فيما بينه وبين ربه؛ لكان خيراً له ، ولكنه إذا قام في الصباح واختلط بالناس قال : عملت البارحة كذا ، وعملت كذا ، وعملت كذا ، فهذا ليس معافى ، هذا والعياذ بالله قد ستر الله عليه فأصبح يفضح نفسه . 
وهذا الذي يفعله بعض الناس أيضاً يكون له سببان :
السبب الأول : أن يكون الإنسان غافلاً سليماً لا يهتم بشيء ، فتجده يعمل السيئة ثم يتحدث بها عن طهارة قلب . 
والسبب الثاني : أن يتحدث بالمعاصي تبجحاً واستهتاراً بعظمة الخالق ، ـ والعياذ بالله ـ فيصبحون يتحدثون بالمعاصي متبجحين بها كأنما نالوا غنيمة ، فهؤلاء والعياذ بالله شر الأقسام .
ويوجد من الناس من يفعل هذا مع أصحابه ، يعني أنه يتحدث به مع أصحابه فيحدثهم بأمر خفي لا ينبغي أن يذكر لأحد ، لكنه لا يهتم بهذا الأمر فهذا ليس من المعافين ؛ لأنه من المجاهرين .
والحاصل أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يتستر بستر الله عز وجل ، وأن يحمد الله على العافية ، وأن يتوب فيما بينه وبين ربه من المعاصي التي قام بها، وإذا تاب إلى الله وأناب إلى الله ؛ ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة ، والله الموفق

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

للفائدة :
للشيخ : ذياب بن سعد الغامدي
كتاب بعنوان : أحكام المجاهرين بالكبائر ..
طبع في بضع وستمائة صفحة , عن دار ابن الجوزي .
وهو سفر عظيم , قدم له الشيخ ابن جبرين -رحمه الله-.
وحوى شرح لهذا الحديث وأحكام أخرى كثيرة .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

